# Sorting Apps on iPod Touch



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, so now I have accumulated lots of apps on my iPod, thanks to the beautiful enabling of this board. Is there a simple way I can categorize them? I want my news apps, business apps, social networking apps, cooking apps, etc. somewhat organized.  Jane


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just did that very thing last night because it was bugging me.  All I know to do is put my most used apps on the first page, then I sorted the rest of them by page - games on one page, news and business on another page, etc...and on like that.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's easiest to do it in iTunes, where you can move them around with the mouse to your heart's content, then just hit Sync to make the changes official.

When OS 4.0 comes out, you can throw apps of a particular type into a common folder.  It will receive a default name (for example: games) based on what you put in it, but you can change it to whatever you like.  I have one that has most of the factory Apple apps in it, called "Useless".   Saves them from taking up half a page with crap I'll never use.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't wait for folders! I was even thinking about jailbreaking to get them. 

Melissa


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Will we all get the OS 4 update? If so, I will just wait for the folders to do my sorting.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You'll get OS 4 if:

1)  You have a 2nd or 3rd Generation iPod Touch, and
2)  You pay for it (my guess is $5, which is what they charged for 3.1)

The latter is purely an accounting thing to prevent Apple from being sued, they're not looking to make a profit from it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

geko29 said:


> You'll get OS 4 if:
> 
> 1) You have a 2nd or 3rd Generation iPod Touch, and
> 2) You pay for it (my guess is $5, which is what they charged for 3.1)
> ...


This will be super! Do you know the date that this will be available??


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Some time in June.  Probably not before the 7th, and probably not after the 22nd.  But nobody knows the exact date until Apple officially announces it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to be clear, in case someone with an iPad reads this, the update of the iPad OS to 4 is supposed to happen in the fall, the iPodders get it first!

Betsy


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The update will probably be free for iPhone, nominal fee for iTouch (that's the way they've done it in the past)


----------

